# SIEMENS-SIPROTEC-Schutzgeräte am Profibus



## knabi (21 November 2006)

Hallo, hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen beim Einbinden von SIEMENS-Schutzgeräten (7UM61... und 7SJ61... ) per Profibus gemacht? Die Geräte sollen als Slave an einer 314C 2DP Betriebsdaten senden, eventuell auch ein paar Daten erhalten (Temperaturen). Momentan bin ich mit dem SIEMENS-PTD-Vertrieb (Hersteller) am telefonieren, aber entweder haben die keine Lust oder wirklich keine Ahnung :???:.
Ich denke mal, ich brauche die speziellen GSD-Dateien für STEP7, wo bekomme ich die, weiß jemand, ob außerdem noch Projektierungssoftware notwendig ist? Anfrage beim technischen Support läuft zur Zeit, aber vielleicht gibt's hier auch Vorschläge  ?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (22 November 2006)

So, die GSD-Dateien habe ich jetzt gefunden und installiert. In der Netzkonfiguration erscheint jetzt mein Schutzgerät als Slave "SIPROTEC" mit einer Profibus-Adresse. Soweit, so gut. Angeklickt erscheint jetzt aber ein Baugruppenträger - siehe Bild. 
In der Auswahl sind jetzt verschiedene Input- und Outputmodule vorgegeben - welche kann ich denn einsetzen, ich dachte, Profibusschnittstelle auswählen und Kommunikation über SFCs???

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie sich die Sache mit den I/O-Modulen verhält? Muß ich die stecken oder sind die eher "virtuell" gemeint?

Habe bis jetzt nur ETs und OPs per Profibus angesprochen  .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Woldo (22 November 2006)

Mit den I/O-Modulen wird festgelegt, wieviel Bytes zwischen dem Master und dem Slave ausgetauscht werden. Welche Daten in den einzelnen Bytes stehen kannst du mit Sicherheit der Doku entnehmen (kenne diese Geräte nicht).
Gesteckt muß nichts werden


----------



## knabi (23 November 2006)

Also ist es tatsächlich so, daß die Module sozusagen rein "virtuell" gesteckt werden, um die Ein-/Ausgangsbytes und deren Adressen vorzugeben? Die SIPROTEC-Geräte selber geben "Mappings" vor, in denen die Anzahl der Ein- und Ausgangsbytes festgelegt sind. Nach denen müßte ich mich somit richten?
Die SIPROTECs haben natürlich eine extra Software, über die ich nicht verfüge; Anfang nächste Woche erscheint aber hier der IBS-Mann für die Dinger, mit dem ich dann auch den Datenaustausch organisieren muß...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Spooner (26 März 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche auch gerade die Werte aus dem Siprotec (7SJ63 mit Parametersatz V04.64.01) zu lesen. In den Geräten wird das Standartmapping 3-1 (V01.00.05) verwendet. Das hab ich auch so in der Hardware Konfig angelegt. Als GSD Datei verwende ich SI1_80A1.GSD .
Das Problem ist, das ich immer einen Systemfehler und Busfehler habe. Ich bekomme die nicht weg. Habe auch schon andere GSD Dateien verwendet, aber das nützt nichts. Ich lese die Daten auch schon direkt in InTouch aus über eine Applicom Karte. Da funktioniert es mit der selben GSD Datei. Nur an der CPU bekomme ich die Bus und Systemfehler nicht weg. Es ist auch an 2 Testgeräten gleich
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?

Gruß Spooner


----------

